# CDC WARNING CORONAVIRUS COVID-19



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

WARNING Coronavirus COVID-19 has been spread to the middle fork of the Salmon and the Selway rivers. CDC recommends avoiding these rivers for at least 2 years to prevent contact with this infectious pathogen. All permit holders for the high use season are recommended to cancel there permits for their safety and the safety of everyone in their group.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice


and the name was officially changed to the kung-flu last week


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Not funny. Please delete.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Pretty sure I had it week before last, so I've got immunity. I'll take your permits, and go check it out with a CDC infectious disease specialist. Thinking mid June would be the best time for the study. Probably oughta find a late June main and check all the way to the snake. I'd do that for you guys.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Dark humor is a way of coping with fear and the unknown...history (images of coffins stacked several feet high during the 1918 flu pandemic) so often ignored, may be repeated


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

wash yer fuckin hands!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

“I wash my hands in the morning, I wash my hands at night, 
I wash my hands in the afternoon, it makes me feel alright
I wash my hands, in time of peace, and more in time of war 
I wash my hands, before I wash my hands, and then I wash some more...”

The song I wrote for the gcnp river prep video. Going to super impose the sound of a hand wash into it at the beginning...


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I understand dark humor isn't everyones game and I'm sorry if I have offended you, but neither is fear mongering. It is equally offensive.

I hang with a bunch of medial professionals ER doc, nurses, EMT's etc and I get desensitized listening to the stuff they talk about and by the stuff I see working the local volunteer ambulance a few days a month (stop making dumbass passes in Bighorn canyon on Hwy 50; tired of scraping you up). The medical profession in general has to make somewhat light of what they do by talking and joking about their job. Everyone does it, their job is just sick and dying people. I think it is a coping mechanism. Not a coping mechanism of fear and unknown as you suggest, but a way to stave off PTSD which is absolutely a real thing among medical professionals that deal with very serious shit daily. I have seen more dead, dying and absolutely trashed people in my couple years of working a few shifts a month on the ambulance than in my whole life. Scraping people off the highway and doing CPR (5 times last year), you do get desensitized, you have to. So again, sorry to offend but it is good to get it out that this is some peoples daily job and and some don't get paid shit for it. Most of us are in a nice little bubble, don't see death very often or at all and it is scary to most, I get that. Before we get our turn to rubber neck by the crash, the first responders have it all cleaned up for us. A little off subject, but drunk and reckless drivers should have to do ambulance ride alongs. See a little of that, you change your driving habits quicker than a slap on the wrist and a fine. Anyway......

As for COVID-19. At a +/- 2% (assuming things are being reported half way correctly) death rate it isn't comparable to spanish flu, plague etc. The population density in the outbreak areas, especially including that cruise ship, is way to high. Its a very natural thing. Rabbit populations run on a seven year cycle. Typically the high end of the cycle results in some sort of disease that spreads quick due to density and kills of a very big percentage. 

Im not saying it isn't a serious virus but our regular flu season, kills 12,000 to 50,000 annually in the US. The 2017-18 flu season killed the highest in a long time at 80,000. COVID-19 has been around, officially about 2 months now but word is they knew about it quite a bit before that. It has killed a little less than 3000, in a very dense population. Just putting it in perspective for people that may not realize how many the regular flu kills during a few month flu season in the US every year.

Now, there is a chance that it is being grossly underreported and that it could be much worse, it could turn out much worse, no doubt. That said, The reporting would have to be very intentionally suppressed and I think they would be calling for more aid if it was on spanish flu levels. The spanish flu in 1918 killed 500,000-675,000 in the US and 40-100 million world wide. Think about population densities and travel habits then, much less. Unfortunately numbers are vague due to primitive record keeping but it had somewhere between a very conservative 10% and upwards of 20% mortality rate of those infected. It infected somewhere either side of 25% of the world population and somewhere in the 5% of the WORLD died. A good portion of that happened in a very short time. With the population density of China in 2020 compared to 1918 if this was spanish flu status we would be seeing way higher infection rate and death.

The fearmongering of our mainstream media drives me nuts. Remember the "bomb cyclones" they raved about in CO last year? They preemptively closed schools, etc. You'd think we would all have blown off the road. It was just a regular damn windy snowstorm. They make gun violence look like you are gonna get shot if you go outside when in reality it accounts for less than 1% of deaths in the US. What they under report is the shit that is gonna get you. The real worry is the shit they don't wanna talk about because its uncontrollable. The terrible food we eat daily, crazy people, drugs (mostly RX), and driving around is what gets ya, and its here to stay. None of us are getting out alive.

Speaking of having limited time on this rock, How about that MFS permit?


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

No offensive taken, my comments were not to encourage fear. We actually share the same attitudes and perhaps experiences regarding coping with side of death that the general public does not see. Totally agree with the ambulance ride along for drunk drivers...as a junior in high school, our physiology class had a glimpse of what is was like to work in the research morgue at UCLA, it was fascinating and terrifying at the same time. And yes, the folks that deal with death and dying are absolutely underpaid. I agree journalism is a lost art, need to pick through exaggerated reporting, research the facts (thank you for your info on the Spanish flu, have read extensively as well) and make informed decisions.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

While we are talking about coping and medical professionals/first responders...I have a buddy who had an "experience" and his shrink ended up recommending a support group. That makes for some interesting tales around the campfire while passing around the whiskey.

The flu doesn't scare me nearly as much as panicked and irrational people who can't stay off the doom porn on facebook. People F each other up over a 20% discount on a TV they don't need on Black Friday. I would go so far as to predict that more people may die from dumba$$ attacks surrounding the hysteria than the actual virus. Hope I'm wrong.

Also, I am definitely willing to try my luck on the MFS this year


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I think I read that the mortality rate for the regular flu is < 0.1%? If that is right, and if the COVID virus affects as many people as the 'regular' version, then we could expect 20 times the number of victims. That is if I'm reading it right and reporting is above board. Perhaps that is overly simple math but I'll leave it to others much more knowledgeable than I to clarify. 

World connectivity and medical advances create an entirely different dynamic than what happened with the Spanish Flu 100 years ago, comparing the two seems like a futile exercise. 

And parsing out real information from fear mongering, political posturing, and other BS is more difficult than ever. 

Remember the words of Abe Lincoln: 'You can't believe everything you read on the internet."


----------



## Raft Dad (Jan 20, 2017)

NoCo said:


> WARNING Coronavirus COVID-19 has been spread to the middle fork of the Salmon and the Selway rivers. CDC recommends avoiding these rivers for at least 2 years to prevent contact with this infectious pathogen. All permit holders for the high use season are recommended to cancel there permits for their safety and the safety of everyone in their group.


Pretty damn funny NoCo. Made me laugh.....Thanks


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Raft dad, Noah, and Zack. I was fooling around, not trying to "offend" anyone. Truthfully i dont care if i offended anyone. Im not scared of COVID19. It has spread like fire in China but thats because of the crowded conditions in Chinese cities. Wash your hands, dont touch your face, stay healthy.


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

The math is correct. This pathogen is 20X more lethal than the flu. But I am not worried about that. I am worried about reports from local police of gangs of Bigfeet ripping apart every rafter they can lay their hairy paws on.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Losthwy said:


> The math is correct. This pathogen is 20X more lethal than the flu. But I am not worried about that. I am worried about reports from local police of gangs of Bigfeet ripping apart every rafter they can lay their hairy paws on.


I agree.....taderdic Trump says there is nothing to worry about. 
Bigfoot is a much greater threat to rafters.:mrgreen:


----------



## missesess (Oct 7, 2013)

zbaird said:


> Pretty sure I had it week before last, so I've got immunity. I'll take your permits, and go check it out with a CDC infectious disease specialist. Thinking mid June would be the best time for the study. Probably oughta find a late June main and check all the way to the snake. I'd do that for you guys.





no permit required for a "late June" on the Main duderino :grin:


----------



## missesess (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure "WEEZE ALL GONNA DIE" well sometime anyways!


Hell, why not dispatch oneself on a rippin' spring river eh!


----------



## missesess (Oct 7, 2013)

Taderdic ! ..... Talmudic ?


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

Paddle Iraq said:


> Not funny. Please delete.


Lighten up, Francis.


----------

